# Disinfectants for Kennel cough - lung friendly!



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Please someone tell me there is something on the market to help to disinfect my home for kennel cough that will not harm the lungs? I have copd and cannot be around bleach or other harsh lung irritants.

I have been washing all bedding with laundry detergent with a small amount of bleach in the wash. I have been spraying Lysol in the air and on furniture... with the windows open for a bit.

Advice much much appreciated!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would try Odoban, it's not harsh at all (well except for on germs). We use it for all kinds of cleaning and air freshening.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hot water and soap for surfaces, hot dryer for bedding and towels. Regular detergent and normal washing temps are sufficient for clothing disinfecting (your clothing obviously). I wouldn't spray anything in the air, any droplets are going to land on surfaces fairly quickly, Lysol in the air is more of a deodorizer than a disinfectant. 
If it is sunny, put crates and toys etc out in the sun for a few hours as UV light is fairly decent at killing bacteria and viruses on hard surfaces (Citation

White vinegar is a good cleaning agent that might be easier on your lungs; it is certainly safer for the dogs to breathe and its easier on your skin than bleach or ammonia. 

If you have a steam mop, steam mop any tile, hardwood or vinyl regularly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! You guys are great!!!! I can do all the above.  Ok ... lysol is an irritant anyways .... good I can quit using it!

Just one question ... where do you get the Odoban?

EDIT: Awesome link!

OOPS ...Second question ... do I dilute the vinegar?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Around here only a mom and pop store has it, but I can go to the next town and get it at Sam's club for even cheaper than the mom/pop store. I am not sure where else it can be bought.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> OOPS ...Second question ... do I dilute the vinegar?


No, not for hard surface cleaning. Vinegar can sometimes alter coloration of fabrics (carpet, couch) but for wiping down counters, doorknobs, floors, etc you want it full strength as the acidity is what gives it disinfectant properties. You can put it in a spray bottle and spray on tile in the bathroom, countertops and sinks in the kitchen, the front of the fridge and any similar surface and then just wipe off with a bar towel/hand towel. Do not use on marble counters.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you! ... very much appreciated!  I am off to get my spray bottles out!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you! ... very much appreciated!  I am off to get my spray bottles out!


You can also use white vinegar as a soak for collars, leashes and harness (not leather of course, nylon/cotton only). Mix 50/50 with water, _some_ products will bleed some color, but I've found most are colorfast. Hang on a fenceline to dry in the sun. 

If the dogs go in the car, once you get home and are all done and inside, park the car in the sun with the windows rolled UP and the heat is pretty efficient at killing germs; temps can reach 150-160 degrees on a warm, sunny day.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Information for anyone with their dogs ill! Thank you! 

That agricultural link is awesome also. I am going to look at it closely later when I have a few extra minutes ... after the dogs are done for the night.

I have already began disinfecting things. Soon as the dogs are out of the steam bath they are in right now ... I will do the bathroom!


----------

